# G.Loomis IMX PRO bladed jig rod



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Used like new.. only selling because I don’t use it much 

$285 OBO

Text chase 330-771-2737
Located at Portage Lakes 44319


----------



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Bump
$250 obo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

